# flower mantis



## chrisboy101 (Aug 11, 2007)

what do u put in the tank :?:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Umm, a substrate and some sticks for it to climb on.


----------



## Ian (Aug 14, 2007)

I think someone needs to do some research


----------

